# First musky on leesville



## ohiodeerslayer (Jan 2, 2011)

Broke the ice yesterday, they are hard to come by this time of year but it is all worth it when that rod bends over. 36 1/2”


----------



## landen daugstrup (Jan 15, 2020)

nice way to start off the year!


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice fish


----------



## walleye30 (Dec 25, 2019)

Nice fish stay after em!


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

WOO HOO! WTG!!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

WTG x2


----------



## DShaw1989 (May 26, 2018)

I always been after that species never any LUCK. They Definatley werent lieing when they said the fish of 10000 casts. I had 1 bite a giant chub i had on a float about 5 years ago or so with no leader right by tue damn and well I guess I dont need to explain that out come. When I put do it with a leader never get a bite. Wtg by the way. 
If they really are the fish of 10,000 casts guess I got about 5,000 more to go befor I get my lucky break. Anyone got any tips. Dont make any sense to me why they'll hit with no leader vs when I have 1. Giant chub is a giant chub.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

DShaw1989 said:


> I always been after that species never any LUCK. They Definatley werent lieing when they said the fish of 10000 casts. I had 1 bite a giant chub i had on a float about 5 years ago or so with no leader right by tue damn and well I guess I dont need to explain that out come. When I put do it with a leader never get a bite. Wtg by the way.
> If they really are the fish of 10,000 casts guess I got about 5,000 more to go befor I get my lucky break. Anyone got any tips. Dont make any sense to me why they'll hit with no leader vs when I have 1. Giant chub is a giant chub.


Try going to braided line. Not as easy to bite off IMO. I’m not a dedicated Muskie man but have landed a few toothy guys when they try to eat my lures. Good luck


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

Just go bass fishing. I get 1-2 every year. Caught several on 3 1/2 tubes and spinnerbaits along weed edges. Even caught one on a ned.


----------



## ohiodeerslayer (Jan 2, 2011)

DShaw1989 said:


> I always been after that species never any LUCK. They Definatley werent lieing when they said the fish of 10000 casts. I had 1 bite a giant chub i had on a float about 5 years ago or so with no leader right by tue damn and well I guess I dont need to explain that out come. When I put do it with a leader never get a bite. Wtg by the way.
> If they really are the fish of 10,000 casts guess I got about 5,000 more to go befor I get my lucky break. Anyone got any tips. Dont make any sense to me why they'll hit with no leader vs when I have 1. Giant chub is a giant chub.


I would definitely go with a 12” steel leader. Some say they see it some say they don’t, but if you pull that bait in front of a hungry fishes mouth, more than likely he will eat it without even seeing the leader. If you catch one musky fishing from daylight till dark this time of year, it’s a great day.


----------



## meisty66 (Jul 14, 2015)

Try fluorocarbon leaders. Less visible and just as durable. Check out Trophy Time Leaders. Good quality stuff. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yoaks (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice fish deerslayer! Seems like you know something about Leesville. Have you heard any reports of crappie activity yet from there?


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

threeten said:


> Try going to braided line. Not as easy to bite off IMO. I’m not a dedicated Muskie man but have landed a few toothy guys when they try to eat my lures. Good luck


Braid is by far the worst line for toothy critters. It's not even a debate. You got very lucky landing them.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Slaying the musky at west branch . A guy caught 4 in a few hrs 40 in 38, 39, and a 41. Another guy caught 2 40's another 43. They are everywhere at the branch. The water in some areas have musky everywhere you look. The dam has them all down it. Hinkley creek it's like standing room only in the water. Slow and steady retrieve is doing it right now.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

And yes catching them from shore like this.


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

If you're using live bait, blood knot a 18" 80-100lb mono leaderand tie direct to the hook. Live bait fishing is super slow. As far as lure fishing. I've found black leaders to be less productive. Go with silver or fluorocarbon, if possible. A 6" leader is sufficient. Smaller is better. Lightest test possible as well. 
Bass gear with 12lb. test, a 6" (12-20lb) leader and a shad rap type lure has caught fish for more people in this state than anything else.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Awesome Fish - Congrats!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I haven't been out yet this year, but just as Tim above said, this is the time of year to put multiple fish in the boat per day, at West Branch. The place is crawling with them, and they are up shallow. 

It's as EDE above said .... just go bass fishing. My dad (when he was alive) and I had several multiple fish days. Our best day being 3 fish boated, 1 lost at the boat, and 2 or 3 followers that just wouldn't commit.

It's the same every year and has been that way for at least 10 years. Mid April to mid May. Spinnerbait, crankbait, jerkbait, jig, worm, tube .... pretty much anything you throw as the potential of getting bit.

And don't be surprised if a few of those toothy critters are seriously nice northern pike as well. I caught a 39" pike there a few years ago. Yep ... while bass fishing.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Bassbme said:


> I haven't been out yet this year, but just as Tim above said, this is the time of year to put multiple fish in the boat per day, at West Branch. The place is crawling with them, and they are up shallow.
> 
> It's as EDE above said .... just go bass fishing. My dad (when he was alive) and I had several multiple fish days. Our best day being 3 fish boated, 1 lost at the boat, and 2 or 3 followers that just wouldn't commit.
> 
> ...


Absolutely if your bass fishing right now. Chances are you could get a musky at the branch! Or even a pike!


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

nice fish!


----------

